#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Religions & Eastern Faiths >  >  >  Some confusion.

## denverdude

I have recently been making a rather thorough study of Kabbalistic theory, as well as some of the many Eastern occult ideas, and have come to something of an impasse. How does one reconcile the monotheistic ideas presented in the Kabbalah with the relatively pantheistic ideas presented in Eastern thought? Normally I do not bother with angels on pinheads, but in this case the understanding of a way to break down the conflict between these two elementary ideas is becoming necessary for me to have a smooth and effective paradigm with which to work.
As always, anyone's input is welcome!

----------


## zero

there is a thought that pantheism is but a reflection of one. We all see god in our own way, one can be monotheistic and pantheistic by understanding the many in the one.

in judaism we have many titles of god or aspects of god. one could look at the many others in the same light.

one could always take the kabbalah as a frame work and input ones own dogma or without dogma

----------


## EtuMalku

DenverDude,

Perhaps it may be of help if you see the Judaic Kabbala as the Hermetic Qabalah.
That all deities (gods, God, daemons, angels, djinn etc.) as being ancient archetypal symbols deep within the unconsciousness. In this light there is room for whatever paradigm you desire.

In a more traditional sense I would say that the Tree of Life is the same as Yin and Yang, the Middle Way, and the Chakras. Evolution through spiritual development, of Karma carried through cycles of life and death until ultimately reaching a divine state, all these readily fit into the structure and concepts of Kabbalah.

Pantheistic theology can be likened to the emanations of the One God which in turn is represented as the Sephiroth of the Tree of Life. Egyptian gods can be placed in their proper relationship on the Tree of Life, as can the Greek gods who followed in their image, and the Roman gods in their turn and the Viking gods in theirs. The Tree of Life itself is echoed by the image of Yggdrasil, the World Tree of Norse mythology.


EM

----------


## denverdude

Thank you both for your insights.  :Smile:

----------


## EtuMalku

> i agree - if there was one who was a jewel of many facets, just as each rock or tree is merely a facet of the jewel we call earth, then that one who was a jewel of many facets would be equal to each facet of the jewel
> 
> nothing is greater than god, but god is all things, and is made up of all things since all things flow from god, so that each thing, being god, is just as powerful as god
> 
> a shaman addresses every tree and rock as god, and in the 1st person
> 
> so, each deity that humans worship or whatever is each equal to god since they all flow from god, but god is not the more-powerful deity since they are all each completely god
> 
> it has been said that a single facet (such as the christianized version of god/jesus) does not a jewel make, but a single pearl has no facets but a million reflections, each of the entire pearl
> ...


I would have to completely disagree with your statement. God is an archetype in your head, a symbol embedded deep within your psyche.
The only 'god' that exists is YOU. Do not be fooled into subservience of another's paradigm.

EM

----------


## EtuMalku

esoterica,

Excuse me, you are right, you did address the OP adequately.


EM

----------


## dragonash_1

Greetings,

I would like to defer and concur with a few. The idea of 'God' is a reflection of GOOD. However, when you understand the deepness of your soul, you will understand that this idea is a mere extraction of yourself. Meaning, the very soul is God. Ever wondered why Eastern believers bow down to their guests, elders or even their adversaries? As claimed by one of the Indian Swamis, bowing pays homage and respect to the soul which is in front of you. So, one can reach Godhead by merely looking deep inside himself/herself. The soul has the answer to all the questions. The reason why men have been worshiping God is because you need a way, a door to reach the depths of your own soul. It is the only way of liberation. A mixed belief, but that is just my way of looking at the idea of God.

Regards.

----------

